# Non paying customers?



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I have had a customer owing me about $500 for over 6 months now. 

The job was a small one, only $1450+/-. I recieved a deposit of $1000 in which he insisted even though I only required half down. I completed the job and he arranged to pay the remainder the next week. After not hearing from him I began to call, I recieved many excuses from him "business went bankrupt, brother died, wife has breast cancer, selling other house". It went on this way for a while till he stopped answering phone calls. I then left a message threatening legal action and recieved an angy call immediately back. We somewhat had it out over the phone and he agreed to make payments. A month or so later after not recieving a payment his mother calls for him (keep in mind this is a grown 40 year old man),. His mother explains his case for him and appoligizes for him.

I have decided not to persue legal action against him but still I wonder if his story is true. Even so, a bill is a bill no matter what hardships you may have. I still give him a call once or twice a month and leave a friendly message but never recieve a call back. It's been approx. 6 mo. since I completed the job. 

What would you guys do?


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Forget about it and move on... not worth the hassle.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

got a signed contract? Make his life hell and use a collection service


----------



## lee (Sep 27, 2007)

About 4 yrs ago I was working 12 - 14 hour days sub contracting building mezzanine floors for a huge department store about a 2 hour drive away.

I went away for 2 weeks on holiday, came back, no one on site and contractor impossible to get hold of. I'm nearly £1000 down.

Step one - Went to his house every other day to see if he was in. Got fobbed off by wife, kids, etc.

Step two - Went to his house every day. Same story.

Step three - Waited outside til late at night. Eventually he came out to see me.

It turns out the poor bastard had other people literally kicking his door in for their money, shouting at his wife and kids, threataning his property.
I got my cash a few weeks later, but I can't help thinking that a little persistence and patience is better than behaving like those other guys did. At least I had more work AND peace of mind.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Plan on getting stiffed on every job from the beginning.
Add money to the bid, to the front load, and to every invoice, 
get your draws when due or before and stop working if the well runs dry.


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Small claims court. Even though it's small amounts, its still your money. You worked for it.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Stone mountain, I took a look at your site and wanted to let you know your gallery is not working. Your site looks good though.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I agree, turn it over to a collection service.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't know about the US, but here in Canada you can forget about small claims court. It is a joke. A guy owes me 6k since summer of last year. Took it to S.C.C., got judgement in March. March-now..haven't seen a red cent.

Judge ordered him to make payments of $100/month until he fulfills the 6k debt.....:blink:<-----that was literally my face. 

The guy already left the court room and I was still standing there until the judge finally said "is there anything else?"....:blink:. I thought I was in the twilight zone.

20 trips to file this, that, and every other meaningless piece of crap form they have. $700 in court fees. Wait in line for an hour, lose 2 hours/day of potential profit every time, pay $10 for parking every time, etc.

$100/month for 6k=...............5 effin YEARS!

Thanks judge:thumbsup:.
Your honour:thumbsup:
Your heiness:thumbsup:

*S.C.C.* = Friggin circu*S* a*C*t of good for nothing, poser, raps*C*allion knaves.

They give off the "image" of justice.

File it under "a lesson learned". Cut your losses.


If it's breaking every window in their house, slashing their tires, calling their work and telling all their co-workers that they are dead-beat bastards...well let's just say you won't hear me complaining:whistling. Whatever helps you sleep better at night.

*Whatever you do...don't go to SCC.*

They don't want you.
They don't care about you.
SCC is where all the failures in the legal professional go to die a miserable death.
The only thing that makes you feel worse after not getting paid, is going to SCC and not getting paid.
It's like getting kicked in the nuts then paying to get kicked even harder.
It's like getting dumped by your g/f @6pm, hiring a hooker @8pm, and catching an STD by @9pm.
It's like...ya get the idea.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Subcontracted and got stiffed, for the balance due. Promises for months and past the dateline to file a lein on the home I worked in.

Filed a small claims, and find out this guy is in bankruptcy, and I was to get in line, and it would not be scheduled for a court date until his bankruptcy was settled. What the F....!!!!!!

That was 6 years ago!! I call every few months, and it is still on hold.


Good thing I wrote down what went down, as I would have forgotten the important little things by now.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, its only $500 so i'm not gonna waist my time in court.
Who are the collection services that you guys use or have used and what are their fee's?


----------



## aWorkaHolic (Oct 1, 2007)

curapa said:


> Yeah, its only $500 so i'm not gonna waist my time in court.
> * Who are the collection services that you guys use or have used and what are their fee's?*


Sometimes it cost me 1/2 the amount. File a lien on his property. Make sure the amount includes the fee's. That way if he files BK and his property gets repossed, you'll get your monies it may take years.

If he tries and sells it, you'll get your monies by the mortgage company.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

www.olddebts.com


----------



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

Send a certified letter, giving him a time frain to pay you or you will lein his house. When the time frain is over you apply the lien and bring it to him. Do this just for principle and if you get paid great. Mean while dont let it bother you husle for more work and have sound agreements. Be glad its only 500 and not 5,000.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Really not worth it to go to court for $500...
After you document collection attempts,
write it off as bad debt on your taxes.

And don't forget to notify the infernal revenooers
because that person must declare that as income.
r


----------



## gravtyklz (Dec 24, 2005)

I've got the same problem over a $300 remaining balance.

I know where the person works too. Should I send bills and make phone calls there? 

I figure the embarrassment may have some effect?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Add late charges at 1.5%, or the maximum allowed by your state law, per month since the first day it was past due. 

If it's been 6 months the guy knows by now you are not serious about collecting and isn't going to pay. You pretty much lose your rights when you lose your lien rights. 

Write it off, it's only $500. It's going to happen again however.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

In Texas you can get a lien filed for 15.00 if you do the filing yourself. 10% interest added yearly til paid. File the lien & send him a copy. 

Al


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Grumpy said:


> You pretty much lose your rights when you lose your lien rights.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## ockitchensolver (Aug 24, 2007)

Try this, it's painless but does motivate deadbeats into action.
Write a final demand letter stating that you require full and final payment by a certain date. This letter must be sent registered mail.
Most states also allow you to charge 10% interest, plus costs, check your local rules on this.
Then state in a seperate paragraph that in the event that you do not receive the payment by that date, that as a company you report to all *three credit bureaus* on deliquent accounts, and if their credit is important to them, and do not want the negative impact that your action will bring, then please pay up.


----------

